# Lake Victoria



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

We all know that almost all cichlids in the wild live alongside some other kind of fish.

Heres the question though, in Lake Victoria what other non-cichlids live in that particular lake?
I have no idea what species are endemic or introduced to the lake, so I was wondering what else(non-cichlids) lives alongside to these brightly colored fish?

I would rather know what species are endemic to this area, but whatever lives there is good to know.

I'm only asking this because I would like to set-up a bio-type tank for a group of Lake Victorians and company if possible.......... :fish:

Thanx for any help in advance!!!!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Nile perch...but they get to be a couple of hunded pounds.

There are also sardine-type fish (a silver cyprinid) and introduced Tilapia.

Matt


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu have labeo Victoriannus, Mormyrus kanume, Synodontis afrofisheri and victoriae, Rastrineobola argentea, Alestes spp, barbus Spp, Protopiridae, Bagridae, Claridae, Shilbadidae, Ctenopomidae, etc...
xris


----------



## gbarnga (Sep 14, 2008)

Some of them (not a complete list)
Protopteridae
_Protopterus aethiopicus aethiopicus_

Alestidae
_Brycinus nurse
Brycinus sadleri_
[no _Alestes_ spp.]

Cyprinidae
_Labeo victorianus_
_Rastrineobola argentea_
Several _Barbus_ spp.
_Barbus jacksoni
Barbus nyanzae
Barbus sexradiatus
Barbus viktorianus_

Mormyridae
_Mormyrus kannume
Marcusenius victoriae_

Mochokidae
_Synodontis afrofischeri
Synodontis victoriae
_

Schilbeidae
_Schilbe intermedius_

Clariidae
_Clariallabes petricola
Xenoclarias eupogon_

Anabantidae
(not Ctenopomidae)
_Ctenpoma muriei_

Mastacembelidae
_Mastacembelus frenatus_


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

samaki said:


> Hi yu have labeo Victoriannus, Mormyrus kanume, Synodontis afrofisheri and victoriae, Rastrineobola argentea, Alestes spp, barbus Spp, Protopiridae, Bagridae, Claridae, Shilbadidae, Ctenopomidae, etc...
> xris


I dont believe that any ctenopomas actually live in Lake Victoria nor do I believe any Mormyrus live in the lake. Both of those species are from the Congo River. I'm going do some research on the rest of the list you have here, but it doesn't seem like many of these species actually live in Lake Victoria............Where did you get this info from? :-?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

GeneralBrackish said:


> samaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hi yu have labeo Victoriannus, Mormyrus kanume, Synodontis afrofisheri and victoriae, Rastrineobola argentea, Alestes spp, barbus Spp, Protopiridae, Bagridae, Claridae, Shilbadidae, Ctenopomidae, etc...
> ...


These fish may live there now, but they did at one point, and the still may, its not like a complete survey of Victoria has been done recently. All these fish are found in the satellites and tributaries surrounding Lake Victoria, which is why refer to this region as the Victorian Basin.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GeneralBrackish said:


> samaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hi yu have labeo Victoriannus, Mormyrus kanume, Synodontis afrofisheri and victoriae, Rastrineobola argentea, Alestes spp, barbus Spp, Protopiridae, Bagridae, Claridae, Shilbadidae, Ctenopomidae, etc...
> ...


http://fishbase.org.cn/Summary/SpeciesS ... p?id=10043

http://www.fishbase.gr/Summary/SpeciesS ... hp?id=8767

http://www.fishbase.gr/Summary/SpeciesS ... p?id=10919

Haven't been there myself to verify, but Fishbase seems to think all these fish are in Victoria, or it's tributaries.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't speak for the _Mormyrus_, but being a closet labyrinth fish fan ... I can say that _Ctenopoma muriei_ ranges from Lake Albert, Lake Edward, Like Victoria and even down to the northern end of Lake Tanganyika. This is the eastern most species in the genus, and is't found at all in the Congo basin like many of it's sister species.

You are right that the common species we usually see of _Ctenopoma_ aren't from the lake, and I don't know if you will find the C. muriei, which is too bad as it's an interesting colored species.


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> I can't speak for the _Mormyrus_, but being a closet labyrinth fish fan ... I can say that _Ctenopoma muriei_ ranges from Lake Albert, Lake Edward, Like Victoria and even down to the northern end of Lake Tanganyika. This is the eastern most species in the genus, and is't found at all in the Congo basin like many of it's sister species.
> 
> You are right that the common species we usually see of _Ctenopoma_ aren't from the lake, and I don't know if you will find the C. muriei, which is too bad as it's an interesting colored species.


 I've notice on many other sites that C. muriei is definetly a non-cichlid of the Lake Victorian Basin. And your probably right, I'll never find that bushfish............It would look really nice in a Victorian bio-type set-up.


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

Another quick question, any other cichlids besides the usual colorful species we've come to see in the hobby? :fish:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

GeneralBrackish said:


> samaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hi yu have labeo Victoriannus, Mormyrus kanume, Synodontis afrofisheri and victoriae, Rastrineobola argentea, Alestes spp, barbus Spp, Protopiridae, Bagridae, Claridae, Shilbadidae, Ctenopomidae, etc...
> ...


Hi you can wtch all the infos I gave you in scientifics papers from leiden university, from Olee Seehausen book(rock victoria cichlids) and many others articles: Fao reports, tafirri reports, firri reports and bujagali dam reports. I don't understand , if you are asking for some infos (I beleive that its because you don't know) and you received theses infos from knowledgeable people and put these infos in doubts??? Why are you asking?????
xris :-?


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

Samaki your right I just dont know much about Lake Victoria. Trying to gather as much information on the natural habitat in order to create the perfect bio-type tank for a few different Victorian Basin species.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
sorry for this agressive answer brackish, yu may find some Mastacembelus frenatus, Synodontis afrofisheri in the trade, but for the others I seriously doubt that yu may find some. Yu have differents biotopes in the lake from the steep rocky cleefs with very big rocks to the gentle steep shores with little pebbles and piers, and all the intermediate habitats from the littoral zone or the islands zones yu have the sandy-muddy zones(non exposed to the wawes) the sandy zones( exposed), the emerged vegetation zones(macrophyton) with papyrus and swampy fringes and the immerged planted aeras(limnophyton) yu may have the open water column with differences in population from the bottom to the surface
Xris


----------

